# Mateys



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A friend of mine took a trip to Australia,and brought back Dinkum, the (stuffed) Platypus. Months before, I'd made a hurried move to my present apt. and many of Percy's toys had been misplaced. Percy was 2 yrs old then,and a little destructive. I thought 'well,let's see how he likes this little Platypus',but I figured it would be smithereens in 20 minutes. Percy walked up,sniffed,and GENTLY lifted it off the ground. He wouldn't let it out of his sight the rest of that day. That night,he went to sleep with Dinkum,as I named it,and ever since,Dinkum is his baby.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fair dinkum (sorry).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's sweet!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very sweet when they have a fav toy. Very heartwarming story


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

That's really cute! I bet it looks adorable!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

An addendum. One day,I failed to put a bag of catnip out of Percy's reach. When I came home he was taking catnip from the bag,and placing it on Dinkum's bill. Almost as if...he was trying to bring him...TO LIFE. That's not a story I tell too many people.


----------

